# I found a narcoleptic bird that can't fly, eat, or drink without me!



## Talula (May 4, 2012)

Hi all,
We found Talula, an adult pigeon just sleeping & unresponsive with only energy enough to stand. There are no apparent fractures or any evidence of trauma nor broken anything. I couldn't leave her out in that parking lot besides our apt building as she would've been struck by a car, preyed on by another animal who could've caught her disease, starved, or dehydrated to death. It's been 3 days of hand feeding her an electrolyte, protein rich sports drink, softened & moist fruit, veggies, nuts, & greens by gently opening her beak & inserting tiny morsels. Her droppings are beginning to appear normal and she is beginning to open her eyes more and preen herself and stretch her wings. Otherwise, she just sits still and sometimes only opens 1 eye during feeding time. I'm not sure if she hit her head, got poisoned, or has some serious disease that causes neurological damage. She's hanging in there but refuses to peck at food & drink on her own! She appears narcoleptic as she rather only sleep. She can balance on 1 leg while siting on my shoulder as of today. My current efforts of finding foods high in amino acids, vitamin K rich greens(in case it was poison) & basic nutrition. I made a video of my rehabilitation attempts and could always use advice. Has anyone else witnesses such a sleepy bird?
https://vimeo.com/41535223


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your title caught my eye....as I have narcolepsy (really....and on medication for the rest of my life for it) 
She looks young. Any way you can have her poops tested for bacteria? Have you checked her throat for canker? (yellow growths in the throat).
I would stick to feeding her defrosted peas and corn for right now. Electrolytes are good. (I use salt and sugar in the water) Your doing a great job so far, but some of those foods aren't necessary...no bread. It would also help to keep her on a heating pad (set on low, covered with a towel). When sick, they need supplemental heat so that their not using all their energy to stay warm.
A picture of her poops would help.
Welcome to PT and thank you for caring for her


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Some pigeons who have a problem with PMV (Pigeon Paramyxovirus) show this. I call it 'zonking out'. It is possible that you may soon see other strange symptoms, if that is the case with this pigeon.

That is, of course, only one possible explanation. Whatever, I'd go with what Msfreebird, definitely as regards what to feed the pigeon.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you located??


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for taking her in - she would have been a goner in this state in very short order. 

The pigeons with PMV that I have seen that exhibit this narcoleptic behavior do it after periods of activity, but are not like this continuously for days, in my experience at least. This looks like one very sick and weak bird. I would have her in a cage with heat and not on your shoulder, which must be additional stress for her, though by the looks of it, she doesn't have much strength to react to anything, even the cat, which I would not have near her. 

How much food are you able to get into her at each feeding and how often do you feed? Is there a rehabber or an avian vet that you can take her to? She might need medications.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

6 week old pigeon not eating by herself

I have a six week old in the same condition. Have been tube feeding her for quite awhile now. I am hoping someday she will come around, because I can't do this forever. Her sister is fine, right where she should be at this age. I have tried antibiotics, mixed some probiotic with her feed, but unlike Talula she will not eat or drink at all on her own. any suggestions to try would be greatly appreciated. I feed her ecact from kaytee feeds.


----------



## Talula (May 4, 2012)

*Thank you for the support!*

Greetings all,
This is my 2nd attempt to write back as the 1st time i wrote a 3 page response, my browser crashed and deleted it all. Anyhow, back to our topic of bird rehab, today is day 9 and I'm editing new videos of her extensively massive progress on vimeo.com similar to this last one:
https://vimeo.com/41535223

Ms. Freebird:
It is true that she is a juvenile as her cere is not white yet. Her throat appears normal with no signs of disease. She was apparantly very emaciated as her crop was empty, I could feel her keel, and her excrement was clear yellowy goo. Now, after feeding & nutrient supplement (actually via a sports drink I found in my fridge chock full of protein, amino acids, electrolytes, pottasium, vitamin C & others) her poo is back to normal solid green & white & semi liquidy and 2-3 mm tall. I've been covering her with a cloth @ night and filling a hot water bottle for her to nuzzle against instead of a heating pad due to your suggestion . I must say with all respect, that her "narcoleptic" sleepy behavior saved her life. According to the neighbors, she spent 2 nights in the alley with the neighborhood cats and survived due to her lack of motion and ofcoarse melted my heart when i saw her in that dreamy state, so that's looking on the bright side.

John, D:
What other behavioral symptoms can i watch out for if she has PMV? (I have not had her tested) She still "zonks out" but much less.

alt grl, : I'm in Denver

NYC pigeon lady:
I agree about not having her near the cats (I never intended of introducing her to an apt. with 2 cats, but have no choice) I am now actively keeping them very separate as I do not want her to learn to trust them as they are natural enemies. I really can't help keeping her on my shoulder and have taught her to "step up", as i am becoming more attached to her dependency as if its my new child. I do fear imprinting in case she is to be returned to the city streets, but I am not in the position of crossing that bridge as that decision is already looming as heartbreaking.

Cgosh:

The wild rehab vet I spoke with also recommended Kaytee xact. I went to my local parrot sanctuary and they did not carry it because they said it was "recalled"!! Instead of tubefeeding, I very lightly squeeze her lower beak, that makes her open her mouth and insert pinky nail size foods. 
I think this allows her to learn how food should go down her throat and not just a tube. I fear tubefeeding as I do not want to accidentally peirce her crop. I've been feeding her about a golf ball size of solid rehydrated foods until her crop feels gritty. I've even soaked the sunflower seeds to allow her extra hydration. Avoid dry rice as that could expand too much as I heard stories of pigeons dropping dead after weddings and the tradition of throwing rice before folks learned to throw bird seed. 
Any how, she can't pick up food yet, but has started pecking!!!! I keep food on a tiny plate in front of her all the time and lightly push her head down toward it as I hand feed her between morsels. 
Today is day 9 since finding her! I will post a new video on this thread soon :
Thanks all,
Joules


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It will be easier for you to feed her this way. You will need to supplement with calcium and which you can find in a pet shop in the form of oyster shell. You can sprinkle some on the peas before you feed them. It would also be a good idea to weigh her every day. You can use a kitchen scale that measures in grams. That way, you can monitor her progress.
I think she should probably be treated for canker.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your pigeon looks sick. If she is, and doesn't get the medicines she needs, she may die. Can you get her droppings checked by a vet, to see what kind of medicine she may need?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I kinda agree....I mean, we don't definitively know what the illness *is*. Supportive care has been wonderful and definitely getting nutrition, warmth and rest is helping considerably...but in and of itself supportive care will not make an ill Pigeon rebound.

I would still be concerned....

If there is an avian vet in Denver (I'd imagine there are a few) or surrounding, I would suggest a vet visit for a blood test and fecal exam....


----------



## Talula (May 4, 2012)

*thank you for the concern*

Talula the pigeon is doing great. Today is day 25 & she's improved enormously after I spoke with several bird rehabilitators and a vet. I just posted a video I made of her eighth day of baby bird rehab here for more details. Currently in process of editing more videos of progress.

https://vimeo.com/42799511

I will be posting all future videos of her & then some on my new website:

joulescraft.wordpress.com

Enjoy,
Joules


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, I wouldn't feed her all these fruits and canned stuff and.....centipede!? Pigeons eat mainly grains and seeds, and if she is drinking on her own they don't need to be soaked, nor does she need the sports drink. 

I think not flying is due to her health rather than her age - she would be out of the nest by this point. It's sweet that you've made her a perch, but pigeons are not tree dwellers and prefer flat perches like ledges to branches and rods. 

I'm sure the poop now looks better than when you got her, but it's still far from normal. How much food do you get into her when you feed - does her crop get full?

Just to reiterate two points from my earlier post - a cat and a pigeon in the same room is never a good idea, even if the cat has not shown any interest so far. 
I think she might still need medication - is there a way you can get a fecal done?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Talula,

For what it is worth, you have a tame pigeon. Ferals do not ride around on human shoulder's or "step up" on command. It just may be that the owner abandoned it and the sudden shock of finding itself alone without the company and care of it owner was what you observed as narcolepsy.

Anyway, good work, and much fun and happiness to both of you!


----------

